# pack icone



## gregetcoco (9 Décembre 2007)

j'ai une petie question sur ce pack d'icones :

http://TIT0.deviantart.com/art/umiicons-full-48411311

à l'ouverture le pack est en png mais tous les icones sont coupés en deux donc inutilisables comment faire pour les avoir complet
y a t'il une combine

merci d'avance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Décembre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> j'ai une petie question sur ce pack d'icones :
> 
> http://TIT0.deviantart.com/art/umiicons-full-48411311
> 
> ...



C'est un fichier ".rar". Je viens de faire l'essai en ouvrant avec UnRarX et les icônes sont entières.


----------



## gregetcoco (9 Décembre 2007)

j'ai fait la même chose est ca marche pas

je comprends pas, tu pourrais me les envoyer par mail :

greg.baudin [ a t ] orange.fr

ce serait trés sympa merci d'avance

JAMAIS d'adresse de courriel en CLAIR sur le forum !!! 

A moins que tu n'aimes les spams&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Décembre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> (...) je comprends pas, tu pourrais me les envoyer par mail (...)



Donne-moi ton adresse e-mail par MP alors.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Donne-moi ton adresse e-mail par MP alors.


Si tu regardes bien ma modification tu devrais la reconstituer sans problème


----------



## gregetcoco (9 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu regardes bien ma modification tu devrais la reconstituer sans problème



comprends pas


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> comprends pas


J'ai dit pas de mail en clair, maintenant regarde bien, j'ai remplacé l'arobase de ton adresse par la suite " [ A T ] ".

En faisant l'inverse tu retrouves ton adresse&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu regardes bien ma modification tu devrais la reconstituer sans problème



Je sais, mais c'est pour éviter les malentendus.


----------

